#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  apply custom schem to a chart not a whole presentation

## NickyC

Hi
is it possible in PowerPoint to apply a saved custom colour scheme to a chart on a slide, not the whole presentation?
(sorry for typos in heading, which apparently cannot be edited!)

----------

